# North Carolina State Coders Convention 10/29-10/31  UPDATE!!!!



## vbrown0214 (Aug 5, 2010)

The venue is confirmed and the conference fee has been determined.  $300.00 is the price of this years conference, which is less than what it's been in previous years. Doubletree Inn and Suites is our official host. We have a block of rooms on hold at a reduced cost for those of you who might be from out of town. If you'd like the registration form, please email me at:vpappas1962@yahoo.com. 
Our website will be up and running very soon with more details regarding the conference. Seating is limited, so please sign up as soon as possible. 

Thanks,


Vicki


----------

